

Ask HN: Are there other services similar to LaunchRock? - printerjam

Are there any homepage placeholder services similar to launch rock?  A single field for email sign up coupled with a viral component that can be tracked?
======
jaymstr
If you're asking because you want an invite, just email me at jameson [at]
launchrock [dot] com and reference this thread.

~~~
kerben
I'd love to use LaunchRock. Sending you an email now.

------
bmelton
unbounce.com?

~~~
printerjam
I'm using Unbounce now. But they don't have a social/viral component.

~~~
bmelton
Ah, sorry -- hence the question mark. Looking at launchrock now, it looks like
it offers quite a bit of additional value.

